# How long to get used to Collar?



## squid01 (Jan 17, 2016)

I just placed a collar onto my 6 month old kitten, and he seems really irritated with it. a few days ago he would just hide the whole day, 
then when he comes out he will be crouching and like afraid. 

When you remove the collar he will be back to his jolly old self. 
but once the collar is on he will be back to skittish. 

and he would run to my side like asking for help 

my 2 other cats did not react this way to collar. 

should i remove the collar? i want him to get used to it so when he accidentally runs out people will know that he has an owner. 

should i just leave it on?


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I had a collar on Amelia from the time she was a tiny kitty so she adjusted quickly. Maybe you could put it on your baby for increasing amounts of time ach day so he could gradually get used to it. Like an hour one day, two the next, and so on....


----------



## squid01 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks so far I've left the collar on him for more than 24 hrs already , he is adjusted a little but will occasionally remember he has a collar and act irritated. But so far he doesn't hide as much as before . 
































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Awwww.....he looks so handsome in his collar!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Lovely photos!

Some adapt better than others. I currently have nine - some wear collars happily - Lottie and Becky refuse point blank! 

My late, great Shadow would let me put one on him without a fuss and would then neatly break it open and leave it (always) under the rhubarb.


----------



## squid01 (Jan 17, 2016)

thanks  He has adjusted and is now back to his naughty self, pouncing on my older cat


----------



## squid01 (Jan 17, 2016)

Removed the collar for a while, now he acts irritated again when i put it on  
he will hide in corners and hide in his litter box  

and he will occasionally come near to me like begging me to remove the collar and i gave in


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Try taking the bell off, maybe that's annoying him.


----------

